# TPMS



## Dalis (4 mo ago)

Does a 2020 MY come with the older tpms sensors? I've heard the 21 and newer have bluetooth sensors. Can someone confirm or how I can check to see what I've got. TIA


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think Tesla started using BLE TPMS sensors in October of 2020, so... maybe?
Check the build date on the sticker in the driver's door jamb.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't tried it, but you could probably get a BLE (Bluetooth Low Energy) detector app for your phone.

Drive your car around until the TPMS wake up and start reporting pressures. Then try to park in an empty parking lot where you won't encounter a lot of other people's bluetooth devices. Run a BLE detection app and see if it detects four near-identical things.

I have no idea if this is a good app - just one I found for Android.









BLE Scanner (Connect & Notify) - Apps on Google Play


Bluetooth Low Energy(4.0) Scanner: Read,Write,Notify, Services & Characteristics




play.google.com


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Pretty sure ALL Model Ys use Bluetooth TPMS sensors. It was the first Tesla to make the switch

BTW, if anyone in Canada needs OEM TPMS sensors there's a better deal to be had from these guys instead of Tesla. I have a set and I can confirm they are indeed OEM









Bluetooth TPMS Sensors | Parts & Service by Canada Electric Car Management


This product is the original Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) equipped with Tesla vehicles.Note: Compatible with S and X vehicles produced in 2021+, Y vehicles and Refresh 3 vehicles. Refresh 3 vehicles have chrome-delete door handles and window trim (see photo below for details). Four...




www.electriccarmanagement.com


----------



## Dalis (4 mo ago)

Thanks all that replied. My build date is 07/2020. I’ll have it inspected when I put winter tires on the stock wheels. I bought replica wheels that I’m looking for sensors for my summer wheels


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We have bluetooth TPMS sensors for Tesla. Both factory sensors and T Sportline aftermarket sensors for a savings:








Tesla Model 3 Tire Pressure Monitoring Sensors







tsportline.com


----------



## mwss.uk7 (3 mo ago)

if for example i have a tesla model 3 from 2019 is it possible to buy wheels from a new model with bluetooth tpms is it compatible with an older model


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mwss.uk7 said:


> if for example i have a tesla model 3 from 2019 is it possible to buy wheels from a new model with bluetooth tpms is it compatible with an older model


I don't believe so, BUT I haven't heard of anybody trying it.

Are the older cars capable of using BLE? In particular, does phone-as-key use BLE? If so, maybe they can use BLE TPMS sensors too, if the software allows it.


----------



## Dalis (4 mo ago)

Update: Build 07/2020 had bluetooth sensors when the tires were removed


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dalis said:


> Update: Build 07/2020 had bluetooth sensors when the tires were removed


@Mad Hungarian , looks like some 2020 cars have bluetooth TPMS.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> @Mad Hungarian , looks like some 2020 cars have bluetooth TPMS.


Yes, absolutely, all MYs have had Bluetooth sensors since start of production.
It's the M3 that switched in 2021.


----------

